# Hymer 544 1990 Oil Filter



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello 
I've received a new oil filter in the post, but it's a lot smaller than the previous one 8O 
Previous one is 11cm diameter and 15cm long.
New one is 8cm diameter and 10cm long :? 

Screw size is the same.

Have they sent the wrong one? Should I send it back and put the old one back on?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I wouldn't use it for many reasons, the Thread could be wrong/ internal pressure release valve could be at a wrong value/ the filter material could be wrong type, basically why use any filter but ether the manufacturers own or a known quality brand type like Mann or similar,
The price you pay for a genuine filter is a fraction of what it would cost if you blew the engine up, IMHO


----------



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks flyinghigh.
It's a Bosch, I was surprised it was half the size of the existing one.
I ordered Bosch air filter too, that was ok.

I'll put the existing one back in. I'm doing oil change before setting off tommorow.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi ventoux
Mann filter actually manufacture the filters for Mercedes so if you go to there website and input your vehicle details you will source the correct one, if you go to a Mercedes dealer you will get a Mann filter in a Mercedes box but pay a premium for it,
https://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_prodkata_eur/

Flyinghigh


----------



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a Fiat Ducato engine, but I see your point.
Thanks again for a quick response :wink:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

think on how do you know the one you took off is correct?


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

flyinghigh said:


> I wouldn't use it for many reasons, the Thread could be wrong/ internal pressure release valve could be at a wrong value/ the filter material could be wrong type, basically why use any filter but ether the manufacturers own or a known quality brand type like Mann or similar,
> The price you pay for a genuine filter is a fraction of what it would cost if you blew the engine up, IMHO


I agree get one from a Main Dealer your sure then it is correct , it's up to Ducato spec. I understand that Mercs use MAN filters but even buying that non-genuine in a Man box is the filter exactly the same spec. as the Mercs dealers ?

A odd filter can collapse and cost you an engine ,when it comes to Oil and Fuel filters I, who had been into the Motor trade all my working life never recommended anything else (all based on ghastly experience.) False economy I think.

Tony A.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I doubt very much if the one that has been sent will fit anyway. The difference in diameter will be critical because it will screw up to a machined base where the rubber gasket will form an oil tight seal.

Do you not have a local motor factors near to you? They would be able to supply one listed for your base vehicle that will fit and will have the right internal gubbins.

JohnW


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I would be happy to put a filter, with a reputable name like Bosch, on my vehicles. The important measurement is the diameter of the rubber seal.
I have put many different diameter filters on my vehicles from a number of different manufacturers with no problems but I have always made sure that the part number was correct in the supplier / manufacturers catalogue.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

This might help.....

http://www.bosch-automotive-catalog..._BoschWSRP_proxyportlet-remoteInvocation=true


----------

